# Winter Fuzzies



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

Barnbum already showed us her herd but I thought it would be fun and perhaps encouraging for everyone to show their minis in all their winter wooliness... including mud, dirt, snow and whatever else makes them look less than show ready this time of year. I'm just "getting into" minis so I'd love to see what you are all dealing with BEFORE the imminent clipping ensues!

So, let's see what ya got!





:yeah:yeah


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a little cutie I went to visit yesterday. I'll let her mom reveal who she is if she chooses... but can we say CUTE!?


----------



## chandab (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, here's a pic I took a couple weeks ago of three of my furballs.






Dolly on the right is probably my fuzziest, Bonnie on the left and Caddy in the back.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

chandab said:


> Ok, here's a pic I took a couple weeks ago of three of my furballs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute snow ponies! I have a Dolly, too





Yours look like they could get lost out there in the snow


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's my woolie bears:






Glory, broodmare






Sage, filly that's heading to Canada in the spring






Misty, our '05 orphan filly and farm mascot






Blondie, broodmare


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 6, 2011)

Teddy, 2010 colt






Max, 2010 colt






My main stallion Doc










Trouble, 09 colt


----------



## chandab (Feb 6, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Cute snow ponies! I have a Dolly, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They stay just dirty enough to stand out against the snow.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooooohhh, keep them coming! I love it! I have to say snow ponies are a bit nicer than MUD ponies which is what I have. I am finding that it's a lot easier to get the dirt off Dolly than it has ever been to get it off large horses.

LOVE them all!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 6, 2011)

VPS Just A Tad Bad






Lt Dans Magnificent Toy






VPS Simply Irresistible






Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure Too....posing with her cone










Norma Jean Baker






Who's Your Daddy


----------



## O So (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's O So in his winter fuzzies!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Feb 6, 2011)

Butter






Delilah






Makarra






Lakota






Feather


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Feb 6, 2011)

Feather feeling good


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I'm on cute overload. Love the bouncy pix.

What color is Butter?


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 6, 2011)

Chey (Cheyennne)






Skye






Abbie






Jesse






The rest aren't very fuzzie. These are my fuzzie ones! LOL


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Feb 6, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm on cute overload. Love the bouncy pix.
> 
> What color is Butter?






Thanks.

I'm 99% sure that Butter is a Silver Buckskin. I have not had her genetically tested though. She has thrown a silver buckskin colt, a bay appy, and a perlino or cremello colt out of a cremello stallion. She is in foal and due February 22nd.





Here she is clipped with her pretty dapples


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm 99% sure that Butter is a Silver Buckskin. I have not had her genetically tested though. She has thrown a silver buckskin colt, a bay appy, and a perlino or cremello colt out of a cremello stallion. She is in foal and due February 22nd.
> 
> ...


I was told (by someone on here) that they thought my Dolly might be Silver Buckskin. When I saw Butter all fuzzy, I thought, that's Dolly's color!

She's gorgeous!

Thanks everyone for showing your fuzzies! I really like them all fuzzy! So snuggly.

This is fun!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Feb 7, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> I was told (by someone on here) that they thought my Dolly might be Silver Buckskin. When I saw Butter all fuzzy, I thought, that's Dolly's color!
> 
> She's gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Thanks



Dolly is cute. I believe she is a silver buckskin too, that would be my vote!


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the photos



Everyones horses are so cute !

The winters here in Michigan require thick coats and boy oh boy are my mini's well insulated.

























All that hair doesn't slow them down a bit though


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 7, 2011)

Great pix! My fave is the snowy nose!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the winter pix! Keep them coming guys.


----------



## Reble (Feb 7, 2011)

Our Herd enjoying the winter with their winter fuzzes






they where eating hay cubes that went down in the snow.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 8, 2011)

*Oh i love seeing everyone's minis!!! So cute! Here are my 3 minis and my welsh pony!*





*Guppy my welsh pony (still working on a registered name) *










*Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer "Sox"*











*Funny Farms Crimson Knight "Midge"*











*Mountain Views Playday "Josh"*


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 8, 2011)

:::::



:::::

(that was the sound of me fainting from looking at all the cute)


----------



## Bonny (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahaha, they are so dang cute!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 9, 2011)

I forgot to put my lot in the barn last night and now I can't find them












only kidding


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 9, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I forgot to put my lot in the barn last night and now I can't find them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes! They could walk right over those fences!

I like snow. But not in those quantities. How are you faring?


----------



## O So (Feb 9, 2011)

I can ad my newest little guy and his fuzzies now!!





Pippin











I think once he adjusts to his new house, I will be shaving the beard off! LOL


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 9, 2011)

Here are some of mine

Sky

at Christmas











Jay Jay I think this was last winter






Satin


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> *Funny Farms Crimson Knight "Midge"*


This has to be just about the cutest face, ever. She's just too cute.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 10, 2011)

O So said:


> I can ad my newest little guy and his fuzzies now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How in the world did I miss that you got #2? Congrats! OMG - what does O So think? Pippin is darling! What a little fuzz head. Are you just loving it?


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 10, 2011)

Just loving all these pix. Kayla, you have some really cute minis!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Holy Smokes! They could walk right over those fences!
> 
> I like snow. But not in those quantities. How are you faring?


I cleaned an area around the barn for day time turn out. Most has melted now, the photo was xmas time. It was definitely fun walking down to the yard that morning though, It took forever as the dog wanted to come and I kept loosing her.


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 10, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Just loving all these pix. Kayla, you have some really cute minis!


Thank you!


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 10, 2011)

I love these pics!!! This winter has made for lots of fuzzy's


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 10, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I cleaned an area around the barn for day time turn out. Most has melted now, the photo was xmas time. It was definitely fun walking down to the yard that morning though, It took forever as the dog wanted to come and I kept loosing her.


I cannot even imagine. I grew up in Cali, where snow was something we drove to with great anticipation of fun and adventure. Now living in Western WA where snow is something that comes occasionally and causes all kinds of commotion... but we've only had enough to keep us home for a few days, miss a plane flight once, and otherwise make a holiday pretty and fun. Never been an inconvenience.

I cannot imagine the look on my rat terrier's face if I expected her to go out in THAT!



She'd very likely give me the doggy equivalent of "the finger!" My tripawd border collie would LOVE it, though. She burrows through it. How does your dog even get around in that? How do YOU?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/xf/public/style_emoticons/default/new_rofl.gif[/IMG] I have a big dog so that helps for a start and she is such a nutter that nothing puts her off going to the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 10, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I have a big dog so that helps for a start and she is such a nutter that nothing puts her off going to the yard.


Oh, I love Wiemies! Pretty dog.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 10, 2011)

Love everyone's fuzzies!!! They are all adorable! Here are some of mine. I am going to apologize in advance though for the fence in front of most of them. I gave up taking pictures inside with the mares and gelding since they all stand on top of me and I cant get any pictures, they will chase me if I try to leave too LOL! Anyways here they are!

Ellie






Bob






Sassy






Babe


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 10, 2011)

Dixie






Dinner Time:






Magnum






I cant wait to clip off all those winter fuzzies!!!


----------



## bunni1900 (Feb 10, 2011)

Our stallion Roman



My oldest mare Girl and my colt Rivvy. Rivvy unfortunately passed away last month.




My wooly mammoth Jenny



My yetti Girl and our girls



Gypsy, Jenny and Girl


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 11, 2011)

chandab said:


> This has to be just about the cutest face, ever. She's just too cute.


Thank you! This is my 2 year old stud




He does have a girly face though!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 11, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I cant wait to clip off all those winter fuzzies!!!


And I can't wait to see the before and after thread come to life!

They are all so darn cute but the picture of Bob made me LOL!!!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 11, 2011)

"My oldest mare Girl and my colt Rivvy. Rivvy unfortunately passed away last month."

Gosh, so sorry to hear about Rivvy...


----------



## chandab (Feb 11, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> Thank you! This is my 2 year old stud
> 
> 
> 
> He does have a girly face though!


Oops, sorry, thought the name was "Midge" and that sounds girlie to me. Still the cutest face ever.


----------



## bunni1900 (Feb 11, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> "My oldest mare Girl and my colt Rivvy. Rivvy unfortunately passed away last month."
> 
> Gosh, so sorry to hear about Rivvy...


Thank you. He was an awesome little guy....God just has bigger plans for him!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 11, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> And I can't wait to see the before and after thread come to life!
> 
> They are all so darn cute but the picture of Bob made me LOL!!!



I cant wait to be able to make the before and after thread come to life, I am soooo sick of the cold and snow. I want to see my sleek horses again! LOL

Thanks! I had other fuzzy Bob pics but thought that one was the best LOL!!! He is a goober



!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 12, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I cant wait to be able to make the before and after thread come to life, I am soooo sick of the cold and snow. I want to see my sleek horses again! LOL
> 
> Thanks! I had other fuzzy Bob pics but thought that one was the best LOL!!! He is a goober
> 
> ...


You had a few where the forelocks were standing on end but the look on Bob's face coupled with that forelock was hysterical!


----------



## Seashells (Feb 12, 2011)

I totally LOVE everyones minis in the snow pictures! I'm in Arizona, but the nights are chilly. Here's my Isabella....


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 13, 2011)

Isabella is darling! I love AZ. Got married there. Look at that sunshine!





I love the way Isabella is looking coyly over her shoulder!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 13, 2011)

I decided to mow the lawn this afternoon...


----------



## little lady (Feb 13, 2011)

Mow the lawn LOL!!! I wish we had some green grass like that. It will get here soon enough though.

Here are my three round lil fuzzies.



Had a horses spa day today...lotta good it did though with all the mud.


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 13, 2011)

Ditto on the green grass! Wow...that is nice. I don't have grass at all right now, lol.

Here are my new minis


----------



## little lady (Feb 13, 2011)

And this is my Paint mare Little Lady, she is not near as fuzzy as the minis.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 13, 2011)

Cute, cute and more cute. I gave my girls a good grooming yesterday. Just as I finished up, the wind started howling and then a really heavy rain storm blew in! By the time I got them into the barn, Dolly had found the mulch pile and had herself a good roll.





I like this fuzzy stage. It's VERY huggable and snuggly!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 13, 2011)

little lady said:


> And this is my Paint mare Little Lady, she is not near as fuzzy as the minis.


Do you keep Little Lady blanketed? She looks great! I keep my big pinto girl blanketed in the wet weather - otherwise, she'd be a big ole mud colored horse!


----------



## little lady (Feb 13, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Do you keep Little Lady blanketed? She looks great! I keep my big pinto girl blanketed in the wet weather - otherwise, she'd be a big ole mud colored horse!


Thanks! But no I do not blanket her. She likes the comfort of her barn when it is cold out but as soon as the days stay a bit warmer she will turn a different color...lol.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 14, 2011)

little lady said:


> Thanks! But no I do not blanket her. She likes the comfort of her barn when it is cold out but as soon as the days stay a bit warmer she will turn a different color...lol.


Mine get dirty just from the gravel in the runs!

Your Paint is gorgeous... I LOVE a red and white that is so clear like yours. Stunning!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 16, 2011)

What an enjoyable thread. Loved all the wonderful pictures. There are some adorable little fuzzies out there!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 16, 2011)

chandab said:


> Oops, sorry, thought the name was "Midge" and that sounds girlie to me. Still the cutest face ever.


haha well we call him "Midge" as it is short for "Midget" as he is 28" and the smallest in the barn


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 17, 2011)

Part of me is really anxious to see the before and after pix and part of me loves the fluffy stage that I think I'll miss it in the summer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is my only fuzzie! She's my new little filly




She doesn't have an official barn name as of now, so we have just been calling her Miss Minnie until we figure something out!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, just had to share a quick picture of our late February snow - both of my girls chose to stand out in it. I think Adora, the big mare, was humoring Dolly... she eventually went inside the barn. As you can see by the second picture, Dolly still had some outside time on her schedule and she wasn't going in yet!


----------

